# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > القانون الدولي الجنائي >  اختلاف حول تفسير حظر النشر الألمانى فى قضية مروة الشربينى ..

## هيثم الفقى

*أثار قرار المدعى العام الألمانى فى دريسدن بحظر النشر فى قضية مقتل مروة الشربينى جدلاً واسعاً، حيث اعتبره بعض المؤيدين للضحية على المواقع الإلكترونية تواطؤاً ضد الضحية، ورغبة من المحكمة فى عدم القصاص من المتطرف الألمانى، وتناولت الصحف المصرية القرار الألمانى بحظر النشر أمس فى صدر صفحاتها الأولى معلقة على الخبر بأنه مفاجئ. 

واختلف أساتذة القانون الدولى حول معنى مصطلح حظر النشر الذى أطلقه المدعى العام الألمانى، وتفسيرهم لهذا القرار، فنفى الدكتور محمد نور فرحات أستاذ الفقه القانونى والفقيه الدستورى وجود فكرة حظر نشر للصحف فى ألمانيا وأوروبا بأكملها، واعتبر مصطلح «حظر النشر» من الأساس بدعة مصرية وعربية وقال «يجب التفريق بين قرارين، الأول هو أن يصدر النائب العام الألمانى قرارا يحظر على الصحف نشر أى أخبار أو تعليقات متعلقة بقضية معينة، 

وبين أن يصدر قراراً يمنع جهات التحقيق من التصريح بأى شىء عن القضية، فما تناولته الصحف خاطئ لأن المدعى العام لم يصدر قراراً بحظر النشر لأن سلطته لا تمتد إلى الصحف الألمانية، وإنما أصدر قرارا يمنع جهة التحقيق من الإدلاء بمعلومات، وذلك يساعدهم على تقصى الحقائق بشكل أكبر، 

وفى هذه الحالة إذا استطاع الصحفى الحصول على معلومة موثقة من مصادر التحقيق بأى طريقة يمكنه نشرها ولا يحاسب على ذلك، فالدول الأوروبية تتعامل مع النشر باعتباره حقا للمواطن لمعرفة الحقيقة وليس مثلما يحدث فى مصر، فمصطلح «حظر النشر» الذى يعنى منع الصحف من كتابة معلوماتها عن القضية ليس سوى بدعة مصرية وعربية فقط.

واختلف المستشار عادل قورة، رئيس محكمة النقض السابق، مع الرأى السابق، وقال «يوجد بالطبع قرار لحظر النشر فى القانون المقارن فى جميع دول العالم، ومنع النشر فى أى جريمة من الجرائم أمر تتخذه سلطات التحقيق لمنع معرفة إجراءاتها فى القبض على شخص متورط أو التحقيق مع شاهد مهم لضمان سير العدالة وحتى لا يتدخل الإعلام فى توجيه الرأى العام فى اتجاه معين يؤثر على الحكم القضائى ويشوش على العدالة، وسلطة المدعى العام الألمانى ملزمة للصحف الألمانية بالطبع، ولا تشمل نشر الأخبار العادية المتعلقة بسير جلسات المحاكمة».

وقال الدكتور أنور رسلان، عميد كلية الحقوق وعضو اللجنة التشريعية بمجلس الشورى، «المبدأ العام لحظر النشر يعطى الحق للسلطات القضائية والنيابية منع الصحف من النشر فى القضية المثارة لما تشكله من حساسيات وإثارة للرأى العام قد تشكل حرجاً للقضاء فى إصدار حكمه أو تشوش عليه، 

والهدف منه يكون فى مصلحة المجنى عليه للوصول للجانى، وعدم ظلم المتهم، لكن كل قانون قد يكون مختلفاً فى تطبيق هذا المبدأ العام، فيكون معنى مصطلح حظر النشر فى ألمانيا، مختلفاً عن معناه السائد فى مصر والذى سبق أن شاهدناه فى قضية هشام طلعت مصطفى، 

وأعتقد أن قرار الحظر مهما اختلف معناه إذا كان ملزما للصحف أو لجهات التحقيق فتفسيره هو منع البلبلة فى ألمانيا، خاصة أن قضية مقتل مروة الشربينى تثير الجالية الإسلامية والمسلمين الألمان فى ألمانيا بشكل كبير».* 









*منقول*

----------

